
Ask HN: A novice programmer asks you for one educational resource - Blockhead
You can point them to a book, a website, an online course, a screencast series, etc. The novice has no preference for a particular language or platform.<p>What would you recommend and why?
======
orangethirty
I would recommend my product: <http://protocademy.com>

Its a program focused on teaching you how to program to a level where you can
get a job doing so. It focuses on having you prototype and build many types of
applications with different languages. You also learn to work with the whole
stack (as in learn to deploy those apps that you write).

I developed the program after teaching people how to program (online and
offline) for a while. I realized that people usually have three main issues
when learning how to program:

\- They dont know how to learn how to program.

\- They dont know how to find answers to their questions/doubts.and the

\- They don't understand how programs work in general (breaking down
instructions into simple steps).

So, with that in mind, I created the program. Its been getting good results.

------
mcintyre1994
At the risk of this coming across as a 'one up the rest' post with something
so open-ended, <http://www.class-central.com/> would be my choice. They
aggregate MOOCs from the top providers, with a search capability.

------
adamtaa
www.markmyplace.com - I wrote this as an exercise to teach myself how to build
an application from start to finish. This is the third iteration, and while a
bit crude, it contains all of the resources I have found while learning
programming and related topics. It also has a good deal of the random things
in it that interest me. If it is related to programming and was useful to me
in some way it is probably in there. Hit the tags and find some stuff. Any
suggestions to improve it would be great too.

------
ahmad19526
Udacity.com - Design of Computer Programs, Web Applications Engineering,
Social Network Analysis (algorithms), and many more

Coursera.com - too many courses to list.

------
nikai
codeeval.com - projecteuler.net - rosalind.info - develop a habit of solving
problems, and you'll become a better programmer in no time. Try to use your
programming languages idiomatically. You may also want to review your
solutions once in a while as your skills improve.

------
3minus1
unquestionably, <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/>. It starts from the
very beginning and takes you step by step.

------
dylanhassinger
teamtreehouse.com

------
pramit
Basicversity - <http://basicversity.com>

